# Nick Faldo- A swing for life,  updated and revised



## CMAC (Dec 26, 2012)

I read the first book 15 years ago and enjoyed it, I wasnâ€™t sure an updated and revised edition would be any better, how wrong I was! There are much greater insights into the swing thoughts of one of Britainâ€™s most successful golfers with both Mcilroy and Donald sharing their admiration on the back cover.

I enjoyed not only the affirmation of some of his â€˜must haveâ€™ principals, but it was communicated in a simple but effective way and supported by excellent photographs. It doesnâ€™t get overly technical but neither is it so basic as to miss out essential explanations for the seasoned players.

Every aspect of the game is covered from his Driving strategy through putting and even thoughts on fitness, equipment and his philosophy of golf. I found it quite inspiring and motivational to improve my own game without radical change, in some areas a swing â€˜thought changeâ€™ was recommended over a technical one and that had me at the range the same day putting it into practice. Sir Nick isnâ€™t everyoneâ€™s cup of tea but Iâ€™d be surprised if every reader didnâ€™t take away something positive from it.


----------



## Andy (Dec 26, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			I read the first book 15 years ago and enjoyed it, I wasnâ€™t sure an updated and revised edition would be any better, how wrong I was! There are much greater insights into the swing thoughts of one of Britainâ€™s most successful golfers with both Mcilroy and Donald sharing their admiration on the back cover.

I enjoyed not only the affirmation of some of his â€˜must haveâ€™ principals, but it was communicated in a simple but effective way and supported by excellent photographs. It doesnâ€™t get overly technical but neither is it so basic as to miss out essential explanations for the seasoned players.

Every aspect of the game is covered from his Driving strategy through putting and even thoughts on fitness, equipment and his philosophy of golf. I found it quite inspiring and motivational to improve my own game without radical change, in some areas a swing â€˜thought changeâ€™ was recommended over a technical one and that had me at the range the same day putting it into practice. Sir Nick isnâ€™t everyoneâ€™s cup of tea but Iâ€™d be surprised if every reader didnâ€™t take away something positive from it. 

View attachment 3978

Click to expand...

Sounds good DV.  I might purchase a copy and read it at work.


----------



## Val (Dec 26, 2012)

Andy said:



			Sounds good DV.  I might purchase a copy and read it at work.
		
Click to expand...

In between digging holes?


----------



## Andy (Dec 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			In between digging holes? 

Click to expand...

Banksmen are shocking these days m8 gotta stay legal and work when supervised lol


----------



## thecraw (Dec 27, 2012)

Just dig a big hole at GGC! Might assist with the drainage!


----------



## JustOne (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice writeup DV, heard a few compliments about the book elsewhere. Faldo was a prolific short hitter for his size so not entirely sure that there's necessarily anything to be gained by reading it.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 27, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Nice writeup DV, heard a few compliments about the book elsewhere. Faldo was a prolific short hitter for his size so not entirely sure that there's necessarily anything to be gained by reading it.
		
Click to expand...

I can't quite put my finger on it, but I think that there may be a golfing insight accidentally hiding in this....


----------



## RGDave (Dec 27, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Nice writeup DV, heard a few compliments about the book elsewhere. Faldo was a prolific short hitter for his size so not entirely sure that there's necessarily anything to be gained by reading it.
		
Click to expand...

This book was my bible about 15 years ago. I bomb it miles.....

NOT.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 27, 2012)

Did you get the update with the online additions?? Saw this in waterstones and thought about purchasing to go with all my other instruction books that have got me nowhere lol!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2012)

Faldo was a prolific short hitter for his size so not entirely sure that there's necessarily anything to be gained by reading it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeup. No point in learning how to hit it straight like 6 times Major winner Nick Faldo.
Far better off learning how to hit the push fade


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Faldo was a prolific short hitter for his size so not entirely sure that there's necessarily anything to be gained by reading it.
		
Click to expand...

6 Majors???


----------



## DCB (Dec 28, 2012)

It's only now that Faldo is long gone that we realise just what a talent he was. I remember watching him at Muirfield in '92 on the practice ground. He was simply head and shoulders above those round about him. His practice was incredible to watch. he had a 'sectionalised swing' and would just be swinging to a specific point in the backswing then swing down and through the ball. It was very impressive to watch. He didn't do too badly that year in the Open. He may not have been the longest hitter on the course but he was probably the best at that time. His 96 demolition of Norman at Augusta shows you don't need to be a long hitter


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Nice writeup DV, heard a few compliments about the book elsewhere. Faldo was a prolific short hitter for his size so not entirely sure that there's necessarily anything to be gained by reading it.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I'm waiting for the Gary Woodland instruction book to be released.... Much more relevant..


----------



## pendodave (Dec 28, 2012)

Some of the vids which accompany the book can be found on youtube. Not easily though.

If you try this link, you get to a playlist which someone has put together which contains about 30 faldo vids. The last 8 or so are from the book:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=plcp&list=PLE32E0BAC73A21480

If this link doesn't work, type jim7eye7 faldo into the youtube search field and you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Luulox (Jan 4, 2013)

bought the book after reading review, but had back spasm and sciatic nerve got trapped on the day it was delivered, so will be some time til i put it into practice! Its a good read though and some good drills.
cheers
Pete


----------

